

If a product is addictive, but embarrassing to share...   - isospin123

...what sort of viral mechanisms could possibly be embedded to ensure fast organic growth?
======
throwaway32
Well you could hire this hooded guy that i know that stands on the street
corner and calls himself Dave...

------
ChrisNorstrom
lol, From your vauge description it sounds like you made a porn site with
"share this" buttons that no one is using.

~~~
isospin123
haha not porn, but it is a guilty pleasure. any ideas?

